# Lone Star State Classic- Any Breeders, Showers Attending?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up... Any other GRF'ers going????? I've been the last several years and have a blast. There is always a huge golden entry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, do you know what day the goldens are up front and center?


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey if anyone is going PLEASE take pictures of Teddy!!! I think he will be there trying to finish. We need one more major. When I find out his number I will let you know.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any info on Teddy??? What's his registered name and we'll find him in the program???? If I can, I'll try to use my Flip and get a video of him.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Ducat Watermark Thnkful 4 Teddy Bear


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my... you have a Ducat baby!!! I have Teddy, #39, marked in my program. We went yesterday before I saw your post and are planning on going again tomorrow with Dallas Gold and DH. We'll be rooting for Teddy.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh i can't wait to hear how he did and what you thought!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The Trio said:


> Oh i can't wait to hear how he did and what you thought!!!


ooh, this will be fun to see a GRF pup in action today!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

The suspense is AWEFUL I HOPE TEDDY WON!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I sent you an email. I got some not so good photos of a stunningly handsome young competitor today!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

OMG how did he do? I haven't heard???


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The Trio said:


> OMG how did he do? I haven't heard???


Betty can tell you better than me because I'm a total novice in this and we needed to leave a few minutes early. I can tell you he was a *handsome* lad and had 2 "hot" Texas women cheering for him!  I think he did really well, but I'm predjudiced for GRF dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anne, I don't really understand much of what we saw, but Teddy was shown in the Open dogs of which there were 12. He was called out 3rd. I have some great video of Teddy and his group which we are downloading the flip channel. Since the flip is new for us, anyone who is really saavy with them..... is there any way to share here on the forum or is it only share-able thru email, FB, etc. Naturally I wouldn't share unless his owner would want to do so.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Betty if you can link it I would love people to see Teddy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The only way I know how to share is to post them to a You Tube account and use the You Tube link on the top right of the message screen. I'm clueless with FB so maybe there's a way to do it that way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Once the movie gets uploaded ( it's all 3 of the snipet videos.... probably about 4 minutes total), I'll try the you tube and make it private but share it here. Wish me luck!

Anne, I sent you emails of the 3 separate videos.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's Teddy at the Lone Star Classic. He's #39.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It says it's private when I click play.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I get the private message too.
I was there Saturday. A friend's Golden was 1st in the 9-12 month class. I had to leave before all of the results were in for the other groups.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I get the private message too.
> I was there Saturday. A friend's Golden was 1st in the 9-12 month class. I had to leave before all of the results were in for the other groups.


What was the dog's name? There was a little female in that age group I almost tried to sneak out with me!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

still working on it. Need to edit movie to take my name off


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hopefully, this is Teddy's movie from the show over the weekend. He's number 39.


----------

